# Vaping and exercise



## E.T. (25/1/16)

Ok I do believe that vaping is better for you than smoking.


I have one concern though, maybe it’s completely unrelated, but I have been off completely off cigs for about a month, and have been struggling with my running ever since.


I do mainly 10km and half marathons, it seems that I get out of breath a lot quicker than I use to when I was smoking.


Has anyone (and I highly doubt it) had any negative effect on their fitness or exercise since they started vaping?


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

All reports I have seen on here have been to the contrary. My lungs have never been fitter, personally. Maybe you should give it some more time - for your body to adapt.

Of course, you should not be vaping whilst running

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok I do believe that vaping is better for you than smoking.
> 
> 
> I have one concern though, maybe it’s completely unrelated, but I have been off completely off cigs for about a month, and have been struggling with my running ever since.
> ...


@ET I am not a runner. However, since quitting 25 days ago, I feel physically fitter and mentally much more clear minded. I can walk up and down stairs in my office block without much effort. So ja, I wonder why vaping is affecting your fitness. Very strange.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok I do believe that vaping is better for you than smoking.
> 
> 
> I have one concern though, maybe it’s completely unrelated, but I have been off completely off cigs for about a month, and have been struggling with my running ever since.
> ...



Hi @E.T.
My experience has been the opposite of yours
I feel i can breathe better when I exercise
Also, my HR is about 10bpm slower on average - while exercising

Perhaps give it a bit more time for your body to fully adjust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Hey E.T

Have to say I have found no difference at all, I am also a runner and have not felt any negative impact at all!
As Andre stated there have been reports of people increasing there lung capacity\function.

I think it's great one can vape all day and wake up the next morning and there is no coughing and heavy feeling on the lungs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (25/1/16)

Thanks for the feedback, maybe its just a mental thing, or i should just train more, but you guys helped to out my mind at ease i really do not want to go back to the stinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Thanks for the feedback, maybe its just a mental thing, or i should just train more, but you guys helped to out my mind at ease i really do not want to go back to the stinks



No way! You cant go back to stinkies @E.T. 

Perhaps try vaping different juices or try stop vaping a bit longer before your run and see what happens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/1/16)

Don't do it !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/16)

Could it not maybe be the impact on your lungs from actually quitting. I mean it was coping with the smoke/tar etc. then all of a sudden it doesn't have to?

Like maybe clearing your lungs, sort of thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (25/1/16)

Same here as most others have stated. I'm by no means fit but where I stay there some challenging hills, and when I go for a walk with the dog I've found that I do not get tired as quickly as when I smoked. Lungs also do not burn as much and I recover far quicker.
One thing I have noticed however is that I get out of breath much quicker now when I look at my bank balance.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jebula999 (25/1/16)

Waine said:


> @ET I am not a runner. However, since quitting 25 days ago, I feel physically fitter and mentally much more clear minded. I can walk up and down stairs in my office block without much effort. So ja, I wonder why vaping is affecting your fitness. Very strange.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Sorry to go off topic, but i love how you always mention how many days you are smoke free in all your posts


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok I do believe that vaping is better for you than smoking.
> 
> 
> I have one concern though, maybe it’s completely unrelated, but I have been off completely off cigs for about a month, and have been struggling with my running ever since.
> ...


Thats quite strange. I recently started cycling and my lungs keep up but the rest on my body rebels  l also don't get winded going up stairs anymore. My calves start complaining way before my lungs. This never use to be the case.
My chest would tighten up and get the burn in the lungs long before my muscles complained.

For me it has been amazing. I can also hold my breath for twice as long as before vaping. 

Been vaping for 2 years and a few months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## wazarmoto (25/1/16)

Once all the crap clears out of your system, you will feel a difference. I can cycle 10km no problem before I start sweating.


----------



## Lingogrey (25/1/16)

What @rogue zombie said about your lungs getting used to not coping with the tar etc. (also ties in with @Silver and @Andre saying that your body might need time to adapt / adjust) makes sense to me. Usually when one goes on a food / liquid detox (whether that really works or not), you would also feel weaker, have headaches etc. for a while before feeling healthier. 

Excuse the obvious question, but have you been taking in enough water since you started vaping? (since VG and PG are both humectants and would thus have a dehydrating effect - therefore you would need to consume more water now) I don't know how direct an effect this would have on someone getting short of breath, but not being adequately hydrated would certainly have a significant impact on general physical performance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Well, I only run when something is chasing me. Maybe I should start working out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but i love how you always mention how many days you are smoke free in all your posts


@Jebula That's how proud of myself I am for stopping. Each day is a new victory. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Waine (25/1/16)

Waine said:


> @Jebula That's how proud of myself I am for stopping. Each day is a new victory.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


@Jubela999 Don't apologise. I love it too...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (25/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> What @rogue zombie said about your lungs getting used to not coping with the tar etc. (also ties in with @Silver and @Andre saying that your body might need time to adapt / adjust) makes sense to me. Usually when one goes on a food / liquid detox (whether that really works or not), you would also feel weaker, have headaches etc. for a while before feeling healthier.
> 
> Excuse the obvious question, but have you been taking in enough water since you started vaping? (since VG and PG are both humectants and would thus have a dehydrating effect - therefore you would need to consume more water now) I don't know how direct an effect this would have on someone getting short of breath, but not being adequately hydrated would certainly have a significant impact on general physical performance.


 
Thank you Ligogrey and all the others for the feedback, I think I might not be drinking enough water, I will try consuming more water and report back at some stage in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (25/1/16)

@E.T. I am a gym fanatic myself, my exercise is as follow: 10 min heavy cardio, then weight training, then 5 min to cool down. What I found is the following: My cardio is more intense now than when I smoked. I am also a bit short of breath, but when smoking my intensity were way less. Another thing that I picked up is that my recovery time is perfect compared to smoking. Bottom line is much more oxygen in my blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well, I only run when something is chasing me. Maybe I should start working out


I work out too. Outside.... hiehie

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well, I only run when something is chasing me. Maybe I should start working out


The bigger the chase, the faster the run I suppose. Fast and the Furious got a new meaning

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (25/1/16)

I agree with most of what has been said above.. ok i dont do much enduro, i concentrate on hit interval training, but one thing i can comfortably say is that i do far better now having recently restarted after a forced sabbatical of nearly a year i have got myself back into the regime much faster than i expected. if i was still smoking and with the years slowly gaining on me i seriously doubt that i would have settled in as quickly.


----------



## Khan83 (25/1/16)

As with the others , I've also only experienced positives . On the treadmill I can now run longer & with more intensity. Mind you I still smoke one cig in the mornings. Back when I was on 2 packs a day , a simple head cold would cause my chest to be tight & wheezy for 3+ weeks . Now I cant even remember last time I had a tight chest.

Don't quote me on this but I've heard of people complaining of breathing issues when vaping higher vg liquids. Maybe try a higher pg juice


----------

